# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** كيف نحسن الظن بالله ؟؟..

## ابو مؤمن

[frame="15 98"]*** كيف نحسن الظن بالله ؟؟..*

**


*كيف نحسن الظن بالله ؟؟*
**
* كتير بنسمع و نقرأ وكمان بنتكلم عن 
حسن الظن بالله ؟؟ و بنحس وقتها إنه الحمد لله 
كل مشاكلنا اتحلت ..
 بس أول ما بتحصل مشكلة يا ترى بنحسن الظن بالله ؟؟؟
طيب ليه ؟؟؟*  
** 
* و لو أحسنا الظن بالله يوم .. اتنين .. تلاتة ..
 المشكلة زى ما هى اسبوع اتنين المشكلة بتزيد بنعمل ايه وقتها ؟؟؟ بنفضل محسنين الظن بالله ؟؟؟* 
* و لو واحد مشكلة زادت عليه اوى*
* وجيت تكلمه عن 
**حسن الظن بالله* 
* تلاقيه يقولك*
* يا ابنى ده ابتلاء ..!!*
* وكأن الابتلاء يعنى خلاص هو كده*
* نصبر بقى وامرنا لله*
* وطبعا دة هنا نسي حسن الظن خااالص*
* طب هو فى تعارض ؟؟؟*
**
* واحد بقى ما شاء الله
كل ما يقع فى مشكلة يقول :*
* هتتحل هتتحل*
* أصل ربنا قال انا عند ظن عبدى بى* 
* ولما ترتكب ذنب تقول :*
* ربنا هيغفرلى و هيدخلنى الجنة*
* أصل ربنا قال انا عند ظن عبدى بى*
* هل هو ده حسن الظن بالله؟؟؟*

* * 
*  طيب ايه هو بقى حسن الظن بالله ؟؟؟*
* و الاهم ازاى نطبق حسن الظن بالله ؟؟؟*

*

تابعوناااااااااا ......*[/frame]

----------


## ابو مؤمن

[frame="15 98"]
   *  اولا* 
 * الاحاديث على*
* حسن الظن بالله كتيرة* 
 ***منها*
  * يقول الله تعالى :*
 *    أنا عند ظن عبدي بي ، وأنا معه إذا ذكرني ، فإن ذكرني  في نفسه ذكرته في   نفسي ، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم ، وإن  تقرب إلي شبرا  تقربت  إليه ذراعا ، وإن تقرب إلي ذراعا تقربت إليه باعا ،  وإن أتاني يمشي  أتيته  هرولة*
  * الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7405*
  * خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]*

  * إن الله يقول :*
 *  أنا عند ظن عبدى بى و أنا معه إذا دعانى*

  * الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2675*
  * خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*

  * قال الله عز وجل :*
 *  أنا عند ظن عبدى بى وأنا معه حيث ذكرني .*
  *   والله ! لله أفرح بتوبة عبده من  أحدكم يجد ضالته بالفلاة ومن تقرب إلي   شبرا ، تقربت إليه ذراعا . ومن تقرب  إلي ذراعا ، تقربت إليه باعا . وإذا   أقبل إلي يمشي ، أقبلت إليه أهرول*
  * الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2675*
  * خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*


  * ********************
* 

  *  ثانيآ*
 * حسن الظن*
* بين اليأس و الغرور****معنى اليأس :*
 *  ظنكِ أن الله لا يغفر لكِ،* 
 * وأنه لن يدخلكِ الجنة و انه لن يقبل توبتكِ* 
 * و لن يستجيب لكِ و لن يتقبل منكِ الاعمال الصالحة*

  * معنى الغرور:*
 * إحسان الظن مع الإقدام على المعاصي،*
 *  والإصرار عليها و عدم الاخذ بالاسباب فهذا غرور لا يجوز*

  * و بين اليأس والغرور* 
 *حسن الظن بالله*  
  * فحسن الظن بالله* 
 * هو :*
 *  ان تحسن  ظنك** بالله* 
 * أنه  جواد وأنه كريم,* 
 * وأنه غفور رحيم- سبحانه و تعالى,* 
 * وأنه يتوب على** عباده إذا تابوا إليه,*
 *  وأن فضله عظيم،*
  * تحسن ظنك بالله* 
 * مع الجد في العمل** الصالح*
  * وتجتهد في أسباب العفو:* 
 * من الصدقة مع التوبه*
  * والرحمة بالفقراء, وكثرة الاستغفار،*
 *  التوبة والندم والإقلاع*
  * كثرة الأعمال** الصالحات* 
 * مع حسن الظن بالله،* 
 * تحسن ظنك أن الله يقبلها وأنه لا يردها سبحانه وتعالى*

  * *******************
* 
  *  ثالثآ*
 * حسن الظن*
* من حسن العمل* 
 ***يعنى ايه؟؟*
  * هقولك* ...

  * مثال بسيط عشان نفهم*
  * راجل ماشاء الله نحسبه على خير*
  * افتتح شركة*
  * و فتح باب التقديم*
  * و احنا واثقين انه كويس*
  * و بيدى الموقع للى يستحقه*

  * واحد قال ما شاء الله ان شاء الله هيقبلنى*
  * بس مرحش قدم ولا حاجة*
 **

  * واحد تانى قال نفس كلامه*
  * بس راح و قدم ورقه و فضل يتابع الموضوع و يسأل*
  * و يشوف ايه اللى مطلوب منه و عمله كله*
  * و بعدها قال ان شاء الله هيقبلنى*
 **

 * واحد تالت*
  * انا اصلا فااااااااااشل*
  * عمر ما الشركه هتقبلنى*
  * انا عارف نفسى*
**

*مين فى التلاته اللى هيقبل فى الشركه؟؟؟*

* اكيد التانى*
 

  * لان الاول مغرور*
  * قال هيقبلنى و معملش حاجه*

  * و التالت يااائس*
  * و ما بيحاولش يغير من نفسه*

  * لكن الاول راح و قدم و عمل اللى مطلوب منه*
  * بعدها قال ان شاء الله هيقبلنى* 


  * * 

  *  و لله المثل الاعلى* 
  * ربنا سبحانه و تعالى قال* 
 * انا عند ظن عبدى بى*
  * يبقى لما تقع فى ذنب*
  * لو قلت ان شاء الله ربنا هيغفرلى و هيقبل توبتى*
 *  و انت مصر على المعصية*
  * و مش بتوب ولا تندم ولا تستغفر يبقى ده ايه؟*
  * (غرور)*

  * اما لو قلت انا زهقت من نفسى*
  * انا عاصي*
  * ربنا مش هيقبلنى يبقى ده ايه؟*
  * ( يأس )*

  * وكلاهما خطأ*

  * اما بقى حسن الظن*
  * انك تحسن الظن بالله انه يقبل التوبة*
  * و يغفر الذنب*
  * فتقف بين يدى الله*
  * و تستغفر و تتوب و تعزم على عدم العودة*


  **************************************
*

  *  و لو حصل لك ابتلاء*
  * تحسن الظن بالله انه قريب مجيب*
  * يستجيب الدعاء و يرفع البلاء*
  * فتقف بين يديه و تدعى كثييييييييرا*
  * و لو رفع البلاء اتأخر*
  * اوعى تسيئ الظن بالله*
  * و اوع تيأس من رحمة الله*
  * بالعكس*
  * انت تزود حسن ظنك بالله*
  * بأنك تزود الدعاء و الاستغفار*
  * و انت موقن انه سيجيب دعائك و يقبل استغفارك*
  * و يرفع هذا البلاء عنك*
  * مش بأنك تقول ان ظنك ان ربنا هيرفع البلاء و بس*


  * * 

  * و فى الاعمال الصالحة*
  * اعمل العمل الصالح*
  * و انت عندك حسن ظن بالله*
  * انه سيتقبل منكِ هذا العمل*
  * و انه سيجازيكِ عليه*
  * و إلا لو لم اعمل العمل كيف احسن الظن انه سيُقبل؟*

  * * 
  *  الخلاصة*
 * كيف احسن الظن بالله* 
 ***عشان تحسن الظن بالله*
  * لازم تاخد بالك من حاجتين مهمين اوى*
  * اولا*
 * تتجنب اليأس و الغرور*
  * ثانيا*
 * حسن الظن بالله نصفه عمل*
  * بمعنى انك تحسن الظن بربك*
* انه يقبل التوبة** و يقبل الاعمال الصالحة*
* و يستجيب الدعاء** فتتوب ..*
* و تعمل الاعمال الصالحه و تدعى ..*

 وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله  ..

 ** 

 *
*[/frame]

----------


## ابو مؤمن

[frame="15 98"]*
واستكمالآ لحديثنا*
*حسن الظن بالله * ** 
*فيه امثلة كتييييير على حسن الظن*
 *  و من اروعها*
 *  سيدنا يعقوب*
 *  كلنا بنحب سورة يوسف جدآ*
 *  بس تعالوا نركز فيها على سيدنا يعقوب*
 *  و ازاى كان عنده* 
*حسن ظن بالله * ** 
 *  و هجيب القصة من القرآن و تفسير ابن كثير*

 *  بدأت القصة لما اخوة يوسف اتفقوا*
* ان** يلقوا به فى غيابات الجب*
 *  و ذهبوا يستأذنوا ابيهم*
* ( سيدنا يعقوب )*

 *  قَالُوا يَا  أَبَانَا مَا لَكَ لَا تَأْمَنَّا عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ  لَنَاصِحُونَ (11) أَرْسِلْهُ مَعَنَا غَدًا يَرْتَعْ وَيَلْعَبْ وَإِنَّا  لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (12) قَالَ إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَنْ تَذْهَبُوا بِهِ  وَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنْتُمْ عَنْهُ غَافِلُونَ (13)  قَالُوا لَئِنْ أَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّا إِذًا  لَخَاسِرُونَ (14)*

 *  يقول تعالى مخبرا عن نبيه  يعقوب أنه قال لبنيه* 
* في جواب ما سألوا من إرسال يوسف معهم إلى الرعي في الصحراء :* 
*{ إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَنْ تَذْهَبُوا بِهِ }* 
* أي : يشق علي مفارقتُهُ مدة ذهابكم به إلى أن يرجع ، وذلك لفَرْط محبته له ،  لما يتوسم فيه من الخير العظيم ، وشمائل النبوة والكمال في الخُلُق والخلق  ، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.*
 *  وقوله :*
* { وَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنْتُمْ عَنْهُ غَافِلُونَ }*
*  يقول : وأخشى أن تشتغلوا عنه برميكم ورَعْيتكم فيأتيه ذئب فيأكله وأنتم لا تشعرون ،*
*  فأخذوا من فمه هذه الكلمة ، وجعلوها عذرهم فيما فعلوه*
 *  يقال : إن يعقوب  عليه السلام ،*
* لما بعثه معهم ضمه إليه ، وقَبَّله ودعا له.*

 *  يشق علي مفارقتُهُ مدة ذهابكم به إلى أن يرجع*
 *  تخيلوا كان بيحبه قد ايه؟*

 *  وَجَاءُوا  أَبَاهُمْ عِشَاءً يَبْكُونَ (16) قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا  نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِنْدَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ  وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَنَا وَلَوْ كُنَّا صَادِقِينَ (17)*

 *  يااااااااااه*


 *  ابتلاء صعب جداااا*
 *  سيدنا يعقوب يشق عليه مفارقته* 
* مدة ذهابهم  و فجأه رجعوا مرجعش معاهم*
 *  فقده*
 *  مش بس فقده ده السبب فى فقده اخوته*
 *  يا ترى ابتلائاتنا قد الابتلاء ده*
 *  و مع ذلك رده عليهم كان رااائع*

 *  وَجَاءُوا  عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ  أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ  (18)*

 *  صبر جمييييييل !!*
* طيب يعنى ايه صبر جميل؟*

 *  فسأصبر صبرًا جميلا على هذا الأمر الذي قد اتفقتم عليه ،* 
* حتى يفرجه الله بعونه ولطفه*
 *  وقال مجاهد : الصبر الجميل : الذي لا جزع فيه.*
 *  و معنى ثالث صبر لا شكوى  فيه الا لله*
 *  { وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ }*
*  أي : على ما تذكرون من الكذب والمحال*

 *  ياااااه لو نعرف نصبر الصبر ده*
 *  و عدت سنيييين و سنيييين*
 *  و هو ميعرفش حاجه عن ابنه*
 *  و رفع البلاء اتأخر*
 *  يا ترى لما رفع البلاء بيتأخر علينا*
 *  حالنا بيبقى زيه – عليه السلام - ؟*
 *  طيب تعالوا نكمل*

 *  فَلَمَّا  رَجَعُوا إِلَى أَبِيهِمْ قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا مُنِعَ مِنَّا الْكَيْلُ  فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا أَخَانَا نَكْتَلْ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (63)*
 *  قَالَ هَلْ آَمَنُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ  إِلَّا كَمَا أَمِنْتُكُمْ عَلَى أَخِيهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ  حَافِظًا وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (64)* 

 *  نفس الموقف اللى حصل مع سيدنا يوسف*
 *  و ذهب معاهم و لما رجعوا مكنش معاهم*

 *  ارْجِعُوا  إِلَى أَبِيكُمْ فَقُولُوا يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّ ابْنَكَ سَرَقَ وَمَا  شَهِدْنَا إِلَّا بِمَا عَلِمْنَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِلْغَيْبِ حَافِظِينَ (81)  وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي  أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ (82)*

 *  فقد ابنه التانى و بنفس الطريقه*
*  و بسبب اخوته تانى*
 *  ده مش بس رفع البلاء اتأخر*
 *  ده البلاء زاد جداااا*
 *  يا ترى هيفضل محسن الظن بالله*
 *  ولا هيقول زى ما بنقول خلاص بقى ده ابتلاء و امرنا لله*

 *  قَالَ بَلْ  سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى اللَّهُ  أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ (83)*

 *  ترجى من الله أن يرد عليه أولاده الثلاثة :* 
* يوسف وأخاه بنيامين ، وروبيل*
*  الذي أقام بديار مصر ينتظر أمر الله فيه ، إما أن يرضى عنه أبوه فيأمره بالرجوع إليه ، وإما أن يأخذ أخاه خفية ؛* 
* ولهذا قال :*
* { عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ }*
* أي : العليم بحالي ، { الْحَكِيمُ } في أفعاله وقضائه وقدره.*

*يااااااااااه*


 *  لسه قادر يصبر صبر جمييييل*
*  لا جزع فيه و لا شكوى فيه الا لله*
 *  و لسه محسن الظن بالله*
 *  مش بس لسه محسن الظن بالله*
*  ده حسن ظنه بالله زاد  ( عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا )*
 *  ده احنا اخرنا لو حصلنا الموقف ده*
*  هنقول طيب يارب رجعلى واحد منهم صح؟*

 *  وَتَوَلَّى  عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ  الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ (84) قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ  يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ (85)  قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (86) يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا  مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلَا تَيْئَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا  يَيْئَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ (87)*


**

 *  ( وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ )* 
* تعالوا نقف عند الجمله دى*
 *  ليها تفسيرين*
 *  1-{ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ }*
* أي : أرجو منه كل خير.*
 *  2- وعن ابن عباس :* 
* { وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ }* 
* يعني رؤيا يوسف أنها صدق وأن الله لا بد أن يظهرها وينجزها.*

 *  تعالوا نطبق المعنى الاول فى حياتنا*
 *  حياتنا هتتغير و هنعيش مطمئنين و مش هنجزع*


**
* 
نكمل القصة*


 *  ذهبوا كما امرهم ابيهم* 
* و عرفوا ان عزيز مصر هو يوسف اخوهم و جاااااء الفرج*
 *  و لان الفرج من عند الله بيبقى فيه كرم و لطف*
 *  تعالوا نشوف عاقبة حسن الظن بالله و الصبر الجميل كانت ايه؟*

 *  اذْهَبُوا  بِقَمِيصِي هَذَا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ بَصِيرًا  وَأْتُونِي بِأَهْلِكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (93) وَلَمَّا فَصَلَتِ الْعِيرُ  قَالَ أَبُوهُمْ إِنِّي لَأَجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ لَوْلَا أَنْ تُفَنِّدُونِ  (94) قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَفِي ضَلَالِكَ الْقَدِيمِ (95) فَلَمَّا  أَنْ جَاءَ الْبَشِيرُ أَلْقَاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَارْتَدَّ بَصِيرًا قَالَ  أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ  (96) قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا  خَاطِئِينَ (97) قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ  الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (98) فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آَوَى  إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  آَمِنِينَ (99) وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّوا  لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ  قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ  السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ نَزَغَ  الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِمَا  يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ (100)*

* يااااااااااه*


 *  ده مش بس ولاده الثلاثة رجعوا كما دعا*
 *  لأ ده بصره رجع وولاده الثلاثة رجعوا*
 *  و يوسف بقى عزيز مصر*
 *  و اخوة يوسف كلهم تابوا و طلبوا من ابيهم انه يستغفر لهم*


 ** 
 * يا ترى*
* ابتلائاتنا بقى قد ابتلاء سيدنا يعقوب ؟؟*
 *  يا ترى* 
* بنعرف نصبر صبر جميل ؟؟*
 *  يا ترى* 
* بنعرف نحسن الظن بالله ؟* 
* حتى لو رفع الابتلاء اتأخر او الابتلاء زاد ؟؟*
 *  يا ترى* 
* بنعرف نتولى عن الناس* 
* و نقف بين يدى الله و نشكوا همنا لله ؟؟*
*  ولا بنجزع و نشتكى لكل الناس و ننسى ندعى و نناجى الله ؟؟*
 *  يا ترى*
*  نقدر لما الناس ميصبروش* 
* و ميحسنوش الظن بالله* 
* نعرف نقول انى اعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون ؟؟*

 *  لو عرفنا نعمل كده*


 *  الفرج هيأتى* 
* و هيكون اكتر من اللى طلبناه*
*  لان الله كريم و رحمن و رحيم و لطيف*

  * *  

 *  اللهم ارزقنا حسن الظن بك*
* و التوكل عليك*
 *  اللهم استخدمنا ولا تستبدلنا

* [/frame]

----------


## ابو مؤمن

[frame="15 98"]*
وبذلك يكون
**حسن الظن بالله * ** * 
من مقتضيات التوحيد لأنه مبنيٌ على العلم
برحمة الله وعزته وإحسانه وقدرته وحسن التوكل عليه
 فإذا تم العلم بذلك أثمر حسن الظن .
وقد ذم الله في كتابه 
طائفة من الناس أساءت الظن  به سبحانه
وجعل سوء ظنهم من أبرز علامات نفاقهم وسوء طويتهم
فقال عن  المنافقين حين تركوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 
وأصحابه في غزوة أحد :
{ وطائفة قد أهمتهم أنفسهم يظنون بالله غير الحق ظن الجاهلية } (آل عمران 154)
وقال عن المنافقين والمشركين :
{ الظانين بالله ظن السوء عليهم دائرة السوء }( الفتح 6)

**

** 
 فالمراد من الحديث تغليب جانب الرجاء
فإن كل عاقل يسمع بهذه الدعوة من  الله تبارك وتعالى
لا يمكن أن يختار لنفسه ظن إيقاع الوعيد
بل سيختار الظن  الحسن وهو ظن الثواب والعفو والمغفرة
وإيقاع الوعد وهذا هو الرجاء
وخصوصاً في حال الضعف والافتقار كحال المحتضر
فإنه أولى من غيره بإحسان الظن بالله جل وعلا
ولذلك جاء في الحديث
( لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن الظن بالله )
أخرجه مسلم عن جابر رضي الله عنه 
فينبغي للمرء أن يجتهد في القيام بما عليه
موقنًا بأن الله يقبله ويغفر له
لأنه وعد بذلك وهو لا يخلف الميعاد
فإن ظن أن الله لا يقبله ، أو أن  التوبة لا تنفعه
فهذا هو اليأس من رحمة الله وهو من كبائر الذنوب
ومن  مات على ذلك وُكِل إلى ظنه ..

*  * * *
فاللهم اجعلنا نحسن الظن  فيك
ولا نكون من المغرورين الذين يتكلون
على عفوك ولا يعملون
ولا من  أصحاب الأماني الجوفاء
الذين يقولون :
نريد الجنة ولا يقدمون ثمنها من  البذل والإنفاق في سبيلك

*  * * * 
اليوم مع كل عبادة من ذكر ودعاء وقراءة قرآن
وسجود وصيام وقيام وبر وصلة أرحام واجتهاد :
 تذكروا
**جنة حسن الظن*** * 
وتعالجوا بها من رياح الإحباط
التي عكرت صفو الإيمان بفعل أولياء الشيطان .

**

** أخوانى .. وأخواتى
** 
تذكروا :
إنها أوقات ثمينة فلا ترضَ
بالدنية واغتنمها قبل أن تنقضي .
استدرك ما فاتك
وأحسن الظن بالله
** 
  وكما قال رسولنا الكريم - عليه الصلاة والسلام -
( ادعوا الله تعالى وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة )
رواه الترمذي
وهكذا يظل العبد متعلقا بجميل الظن بربه
وحسن الرجاء فيما عنده ..

** فعطاء الله وثوابه أكثر من عمل العبد وكدحه
ولذلك فإنه يعطي العبد  أكثر مما فعله من أجله
فسبحانه ما أعظم كرمه وأجَلَّ إحسانه ..

انتهى ..
منقول بتصرف ..

*[/frame]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## hazem mohamed

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------

